# Tip for keeping your leather cover new



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't see anything in the forum about this so I thought I'd pass it along...there a quick way to keep your leather cover in good shape, protected and renew any wear spots.  

I use neutral shoe polish applied with a t-shirt, then buffed away.  If you have a few areas that are worn or have turned lighter from use, the neutral will bring out the color of the leather and also protect it from happening again.  You "can" use colored shoe polishes, but it's harder to match the colors exactly so I stay with neutral that doesn't add any color at all. 

I've used this with my M-Edge Prodigy medium brown leather cover and it's worked great.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hm, I tried using a quality leather polish in Australia on my oberon and the colour changed.  And all oberon said was that I should have used the brand of polish that they recommend, except it isnt in their written instructions, just on their website.  The fact that their recommended brand isnt available in Australia also seems to have escaped their attention.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Without having ever seen an Oberon cover up close and personal, maybe the neutral shoe polish wouldn't work for it.  It works great for my M-Edge, but it's smooth and doesn't have the nice-looking patterns tooled into the leather.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Whatever you use. . . .remember it's best to try it on a fairly hidden part of the thing first to be sure it's not going to affect the color.  .  . 

That said, I've never used anything on my Oberon and it looks great after almost a year.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

I used the Cadillac Shoe Leather Lotion recommended by Oberon for my Tree of Life cover, and it worked just fine. It made the leather supple and soft to the touch. I highly recommend it.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Shoe polish, heh? 

I guess that would work, although one will have to get one that doesn't have that chemical smell.


----------

